# Boris: "Patto militare con Svezia e Finlandia." Attacco hacker all'Italia.



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2022)

Boris Johnson ha firmato un patto militare con Svezia e Finlandia, in cui la Gran Bretagna si impegna ad intervenire militarmente in difesa dei due paesi in caso di attacco. Svezia e Finlandia attraverseranno un periodo "grigio" in termini di neutralità, tra la domanda alla NATO e l'accettazione.

Il gruppo russo Killnet ha rivendicato un attacco hacker all'Italia. Colpiti numerosi siti e piattaforme. Tra questo siti web del Senato, del Ministero della Difesa, dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità e dell'ACI.


----------



## kYMERA (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boris Johnson ha firmato un patto militare con Svezia e Finlandia, in cui la Gran Bretagna si impegna ad intervenire militarmente in difesa dei due paesi in caso di attacco. Svezia e Finlandia attraverseranno un periodo "grigio" in termini di neutralità, tra la domanda alla NATO e l'accettazione.
> 
> Il gruppo russo Killnet ha rivendicato un attacco hacker all'Italia. Colpiti numerosi siti e piattaforme. Tra questo siti web del Senato, del Ministero della Difesa, dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità e dell'ACI.


Che ci guadagna l'UK da questa mossa?


----------



## Swaitak (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boris Johnson ha firmato un patto militare con Svezia e Finlandia, in cui la Gran Bretagna si impegna ad intervenire militarmente in difesa dei due paesi in caso di attacco. Svezia e Finlandia attraverseranno un periodo "grigio" in termini di neutralità, tra la domanda alla NATO e l'accettazione.
> 
> Il gruppo russo Killnet ha rivendicato un attacco hacker all'Italia. Colpiti numerosi siti e piattaforme. Tra questo siti web del Senato, del Ministero della Difesa, dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità e dell'ACI.


Ci volevano 2 belle notizie dopo gli incontri settimanali


----------



## Shmuk (11 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che ci guadagna l'UK da questa mossa?



Che ci deve guadagnare, che forse la Russia smette di fare il bullo coi nordici.


----------



## Mika (11 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che ci guadagna l'UK da questa mossa?


Finlandia e Svezia entreranno nella NATO (cosa scontata siccome fanno parte della UE da tanto, era una cosa che sarebbe accaduta prima o poi e la Russia ha solo accelerato il processo), ma burocraticamente ci vorrà del tempo, questo la rende possibili di ritorsioni militari nel periodo di neutralità rimasta. E' una garanzia all'indipendenza dei due paesi nordici (perché minacciare militarmente un paese sovrano come ritorsione ad una politica estera è minare la libertà di tale paese a scegliere la sua politica. E come dire che il vicino ti sfascia il giardino perché a lui non piacciono le rose e te le vuoi mettere). Si usava un secolo fa (si ci siamo ridotti a questo).


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Maggio 2022)

Ma è partito un processo per rendere la Nato difensiva? perché dopo questa! se rimane offensiva questa notizia non è assolutamente buona..

p.s per chi vuole replicare
La Nato è difensiva solo nella carta scritta
nei fatti ahimè è ben altro


----------



## Raryof (11 Maggio 2022)

Se gli obbiettivi russi sono in primis le alte cariche dello stato, istituzioni marce, chi ha obbligato il paese ad entrare in una guerra non voluta beh benissimo, forse in tanti lì pensano di avere le spalle coperte, o di bere sempre acqua purissima e levissima?
Io non credo, se sarà una guerra lunghissima penso che le scorte che hanno non basteranno più e nemmeno i viaggetti con le auto e vetri oscurati, parliamo di spie russe, parliamo di gente che in qualche maniera cercherà di scombussolare gli affari interni, ma molti qui pensano che il problema si crei solamente entrando ufficialmente in guerra e non facendolo da passivi e asini, come ora, se tu dichiari la Russia come nemica questi ti attaccheranno con ogni mezzo, qui da noi il nostro grandissimo e super complimentato premier è straodiato, non votato da nessuno, là da loro Putin ha approvazione massima, l'equilibrio politico sicuramente non è affar nostro e basta un niente per farlo saltare, come basta un niente per perdere una guerra propagandistica e quindi debole.
Sbaglio o i russi sanno far sparire per bene le spie che diventano dei traditori? ma questi seriamente non possono preoccuparsi?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Ma è partito un processo per rendere la Nato difensiva? perché dopo questa! se rimane offensiva questa notizia non è assolutamente buona..
> 
> p.s per chi vuole replicare
> La Nato è difensiva solo nella carta scritta
> nei fatti ahimè è ben altro



La Nato è una alleanza difensiva. Difensiva degli interessi degli USA e di qualche alleato di ferro come la GB.


----------



## Gekyn (11 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che ci guadagna l'UK da questa mossa?


Salmone e Merluzzo gratis


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Nato è una alleanza difensiva. Difensiva degli interessi degli USA e di qualche alleato di ferro come la GB.


Forse aspettano Marte per fare il passo decisivo..
a chi sono dipese le nostre vite! Aiuto! Help!


----------



## pazzomania (11 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boris Johnson ha firmato un patto militare con Svezia e Finlandia, in cui la Gran Bretagna si impegna ad intervenire militarmente in difesa dei due paesi in caso di attacco. Svezia e Finlandia attraverseranno un periodo "grigio" in termini di neutralità, tra la domanda alla NATO e l'accettazione.
> 
> Il gruppo russo Killnet ha rivendicato un attacco hacker all'Italia. Colpiti numerosi siti e piattaforme. Tra questo siti web del Senato, del Ministero della Difesa, dell'Istituto Superiore di Sanità e dell'ACI.


Sto Boris è un pazzo scatenato.
E' un ubriacone, ma ha anche dei difetti.

Se penso alle leggende nate durante la pandemia attorno alla UK mi viene da sorridere


----------



## el_gaucho (11 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che ci guadagna l'UK da questa mossa?


Ci guadagna che non si parla più della sconfitta elettorale dei conservatori alle elezioni locali della settimana scorsa e si distoglie l’attenzione dagli scandali sul premier e le difficoltà del governo su inflazione e cost of living


----------



## ignaxio (11 Maggio 2022)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ci guadagna che non si parla più della sconfitta elettorale dei conservatori alle elezioni locali della settimana scorsa e si distoglie l’attenzione dagli scandali sul premier e le difficoltà del governo su inflazione e cost of living


Certo, un impegno così , per distogliere attenzione dalle elezioni locali


----------



## danjr (11 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che ci guadagna l'UK da questa mossa?


Quello che ci guadagna Putin, consenso interno, protagonismo, dimostrare di essere una potenza


----------



## Blu71 (11 Maggio 2022)

Kiev: liberare Azovstal, l’acciaieria di Mariupol dove sarebbero ancora presenti un migliaio di soldati dei quali la metà feriti, costerebbe troppe vite umane.


----------



## el_gaucho (11 Maggio 2022)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Certo, un impegno così , per distogliere attenzione dalle elezioni locali


Si vede che sei un conoscitore delle vicende britanniche. 
fossi in te riderei di meno e mi informerei di più prima di fare battute.


----------



## vota DC (11 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kiev: liberare Azovstal, l’acciaieria di Mariupol dove sarebbero ancora presenti un migliaio di soldati dei quali la metà feriti, costerebbe troppe vite umane.


Ma sarebbe una mossa per liberare una città con centinaia di migliaia di abitanti dato che prima di liberare l'acciaieria devi per forza riprendere la città.... cioè adesso il fulcro diventano i cosplayer bloccati lì piuttosto che una grande città?
Magari hanno pure le truppe per riprendersi Kherson ma preferiscono continuare ad accumulare per cercare di salvare gli Azov.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2022)

Per la Von der Leyen la Russia è una minaccia all’ordine mondiale.
Dichiarazione di Draghi: Putin non è invincibile. Ora anche Russia e Usa devono parlarsi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Kiev: liberare Azovstal, l’acciaieria di Mariupol dove sarebbero ancora presenti un migliaio di soldati dei quali la metà feriti, costerebbe troppe vite umane.


Ma non siete i buoni? 
quindi li abbandonate?
Ha vinto il male !? 

Chiudo in modo serio con un :
Ma dai...... sono circondati


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per la Von der Leyen la Russia è una minaccia all’ordine mondiale.
> Dichiarazione di Draghi: Putin non è invincibile. Ora anche Russia e Usa devono parlarsi.


Per quelli che danno dei complottisti agli altri..
Ecco un'altro pezzo grosso che parla di ORDINE MONDIALE detto questo.. questo in realtà è il disordine mondiale ma evidentemente la in alto non se ne rendono conto! diamine! M'ha fatto ricordare quel parassita di Napolitano!


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Alkampfer (12 Maggio 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Per quelli che danno dei complottisti agli altri..
> Ecco un'altro pezzo grosso che parla di ORDINE MONDIALE detto questo.. questo in realtà è il disordine mondiale ma evidentemente la in alto non se ne rendono conto! diamine! M'ha fatto ricordare quel parassita di Napolitano!


non è che il termine "nuovo ordine mondiale" lo hanno inventato i complottisti , è che la gente dorme in piedi e non si rende conto di niente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Maggio 2022)

Stamattina da me in volo diversi elicotteri militari e aerei.
Ci stiamo preparando alla guerra ?  

Un via vai del genere non lo vedevo dai tempi della libia.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Stamattina da me in volo diversi elicotteri militari e aerei.
> Ci stiamo preparando alla guerra ?
> 
> Un via vai del genere non lo vedevo dai tempi della libia.


nah il Drago sta solo obbedendo a Daenerys Biden, ci ha chiesto più mezzi militari


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> non è che il termine "nuovo ordine mondiale" lo hanno inventato i complottisti , è che la gente dorme in piedi e non si rende conto di niente.


In realtà ne parliamo da 2 mesi, e siamo stati tacciati di "fantascienza"


----------



## hakaishin (12 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> nah il Drago sta solo obbedendo a Daenerys Biden, ci ha chiesto più mezzi militari


Draghi bend the knee?


----------



## Swaitak (12 Maggio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Draghi bend the knee?


e non solo


----------



## Alkampfer (12 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà ne parliamo da 2 mesi, e siamo stati tacciati di "fantascienza"


basta una connessione internet per vedere che ne parlano tutti i "leaders" almeno dagli anni '90 in poi


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> basta una connessione internet per vedere che ne parlano tutti i "leaders" almeno dagli anni '90 in poi


Si lo so, ma lascia perdere prima.
Chiaro che una teoria secolare prima o poi avviene e ti dicono "hai visto che avevo ragioneheheh?"

Pero', in merito ad oggi, il tentativo di cambiare l' ordine occidentale è evidente e netto.

Sinceramente mi riserbo ancora di aspettare e capire, a volte pare sia solo un sogno dei russi con Cina che quasi si defila, a volte il contrario.
Vediamo che accade ( e se ci riescono)


----------



## hakaishin (12 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e non solo


Open the ass?


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

in Lettonia hanno mandato le ruspe a togliere fiori, lasciati dai russi lettoni il 9 maggio, e hanno messo le bandiere ucraine sul monumento ai tanti caduti sovietici



>





>



ira ambasciata russa a Riga, anche se in realtà chiunque dovrebbe essere schifato quando si manca di rispetto ai morti e agli anniversari
persino un ministro del governo si è scandalizzato

questi paesi baltici non sarebbero mai dovuti entrare in Europa, può cambiare la moneta non la mentalità, figuriamoci nella NATO
spiace vedere gli italiani mandati in questi luoghi per accordi NATO di confine.

il giorno dopo sono andati di nuovo a riempire di fiori, come è giusto che sia, una fila per ogni anno.
si è presentata la polizia contro la gente che stava a cantare canzoni di commemorazione.
addirittura hanno montato una specie di tornelli per vedere chi si avvicina

una città dove metà della popolazione parla russo come prima lingua e nell'amministrazione fanno i fenomeni anti russi.



>


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà ne parliamo da 2 mesi, e siamo stati tacciati di "fantascienza"


Appunto.. è la nuova moda


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (12 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si lo so, ma lascia perdere prima.
> Chiaro che una teoria secolare prima o poi avviene e ti dicono "hai visto che avevo ragioneheheh?"
> 
> Pero', in merito ad oggi, il tentativo di cambiare l' ordine occidentale è evidente e netto.
> ...


Mi pare evidente che ci stanno provando
ma ci sono 2 forze che se la lottano..
il risultato è questo DISORDINE mondiale


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

aggiungo che nel becero parlamento lettone, oltre a proibire di esporre lettere dell'alfabeto come Z e V che potrebbero sembrare un supporto alla Russia secondo la fervida immaginazione, stanno spingendo per rimuovere proprio il monumento ai liberatori di Riga.
una faccenda che taluni vorrebbero da tempo peraltro, ma non è mai successo per l'opposizione politica e popolare.
ora colgono la palla al balzo.

inoltre gli incivili e provocatori lettoni purosangue, anche loro sempre pronti a sfilate e commemorazioni di reduci nazisti come gli amici ucraini, hanno pensato bene di piazzare un'esposizione pro Ucraina proprio là



>


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

stamane Super Mario si è degnato di mettere piede in parlamento

nel mentre da Washington ha deliziato i vari aedi filogovernativi

*"La Russia non è Golia, non è invicibile.
Deciderà Zelensky cosa sia la vittoria"*

in effetti ha solo delle armi per cancellare nazioni dalla faccia della Terra in pochi minuti, che vuoi che sia Super Mario...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> questi paesi baltici non sarebbero mai dovuti entrare in Europa, può cambiare la moneta non la mentalità, figuriamoci nella NATO
> spiace vedere gli italiani mandati in questi luoghi per accordi NATO di confine.



E' proprio questo il punto,ci stiamo riempendo di paesi che nulla hanno da spartire con noi.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo il punto,ci stiamo riempendo di paesi che nulla hanno da spartire con noi.



Ma perché decide l’Italia chi entra o meno nella UE o nella Nato?


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma perché decide l’Italia chi entra o meno nella UE o nella Nato?


per l'Europa sì, tutti devono dare ok e non c'è un paese dominante come gli Stati Uniti nella NATO a comandare
in Europa le spese sono in base a ricchezza e popolazione, per la NATO gli Stati Uniti tengono da soli quasi...


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

@fabri47

tu che segui, anche questa coppia lanciata da Pupa e Secchione ?

fa paura anche quando sorride...



>


----------



## Swaitak (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> @fabri47
> 
> tu che segui, anche questa coppia lanciata da Pupa e Secchione ?
> 
> fa paura anche quando sorride...


spero che almeno nancy sia 100% donna


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> spero che almeno nancy sia 100% donna


nata nel 1940, potrebbe vivere vedendo due volte la guerra mondiale...


----------



## fabri47 (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> @fabri47
> 
> tu che segui, anche questa coppia lanciata da Pupa e Secchione ?
> 
> fa paura anche quando sorride...


Di quel programma quest'anno ho seguito solo una puntata, ma è abbastanza per dirti che sono addirittura più orribili degli esseri che vanno concorrenti lì.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Lettonia hanno mandato le ruspe a togliere fiori, lasciati dai russi lettoni il 9 maggio, e hanno messo le bandiere ucraine sul monumento ai tanti caduti sovietici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Chiunque dovrebbe essere schifato"

Poi tu sei il primo a negare le uccisioni di civili in Ucraina da parte dei russi ed ad augurarti la morte di soldati ucraini. 

Non male.

Comunque, la maggioranza dei baltici odia i russi, si tratta di un qualcosa che ha radici profonde non nasce certo oggi, ci fu anche una resistenza contro i russi anche dopo la fine della seconda guerra mondiale.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Maggio 2022)

*Dopo l'interruzione di un importante snodo ad opera di una società ucraina nella regione di Lugansk, 
che da oggi ha causato una riduzione di flusso di gas verso i paesi EU di circa 20 milioni di m^3 (da 70 a 50 milioni),
il portavoce di Gazprom, Sergei Kupriyanov, annuncia l'interruzione di fornitura di gas attraverso il gasdotto polacco Yamal, in risposta alle sanzioni occidentali.
Ricordiamo che Yamal è un importante pipeline che trasporta gas dalla Russia, passando per Bielorussia, Polonia fino ad arivare alla Germania. La sezione polacca ha una capacità di 33 miliardi di m^3 annui*

I buoi sono scappati..


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Dopo l'interruzione di un importante snodo ad opera di una società ucraina nella regione di Lugansk,
> che da oggi ha causato una riduzione di flusso di gas verso i paesi EU di circa 20 milioni di m^3 (da 70 a 50 milioni),
> il portavoce di Gazprom, Sergei Kupriyanov, annuncia l'interruzione di fornitura di gas attraverso il gasdotto polacco Yamal, in risposta alle sanzioni occidentali.
> Ricordiamo che Yamal è un importante pipeline che trasporta gas dalla Russia, passando per Bielorussia, Polonia fino ad arivare alla Germania. La sezione polacca ha una capacità di 33 milioni di m^3 annui*
> ...


Normale si sarebbe finiti cosi, come parlavamo ieri.

C'è da dire che, come noi dobbiamo lasciare una via d' uscita degna a Putin, nemmeno loro devono fare l' errore di affamarci di cibo ed energia.


----------



## Raryof (12 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Dopo l'interruzione di un importante snodo ad opera di una società ucraina nella regione di Lugansk,
> che da oggi ha causato una riduzione di flusso di gas verso i paesi EU di circa 20 milioni di m^3 (da 70 a 50 milioni),
> il portavoce di Gazprom, Sergei Kupriyanov, annuncia l'interruzione di fornitura di gas attraverso il gasdotto polacco Yamal, in risposta alle sanzioni occidentali.
> Ricordiamo che Yamal è un importante pipeline che trasporta gas dalla Russia, passando per Bielorussia, Polonia fino ad arivare alla Germania. La sezione polacca ha una capacità di 33 miliardi di m^3 annui*
> ...


Ai politicanti frega 0, c'è il giochino della guerra e finché tiene una certa narrativa chissene fotte del domani.
Comunque i russi fanno bene, chiudessero a poco a poco, vediamo poi se certi incapaci scapperanno o capiranno.
E che dire della fantastica lotta alla discriminazione, stanno facendo un cancel culture russo pauroso, oggi loro domani chissà, assurdo come una certa parte delle istituzioni carogne si senta immortale, inattaccabile, finché può giocare con la pellaccia delle persone sia a livello sanitario sia a livello civile, guardate che l'aumento dei costi voluto da una entrata in un conflitto del genere è una costrizione, un'imposizione dettata da alcuni, che si poteva evitare, come tante altre cose, quindi non cambia granché rispetto a prima, i colpevoli sono quelli che invece di trattare o fare i nostri interessi hanno splenduto per seguire un certo tipo di propaganda infallibile, la PACEH con le armi buone.
Essere parte della UE ci toglie la possibilità di poter scegliere per noi, è questo che hanno voluto gli americani, rendere innocua l'Europa unendola, anche finanziariamente, per obbligarla alla non competitività eterna, ad una cessione costante di sovranismo, obbligandola a fare lo zerbino totale, a piacimento, la distruzione della politica popolare ha fatto il resto, ora il consenso non serve a nulla, il consenso arriva da Washington che dà le direttive a Bruxelles, di tanto in tanto uno dei nostri pirla va là a splendere e a rispondere signorsì signore!, "ma che bravo Speranza, complimenti per la gestione, un illuminato".
E poi tronfi tornano nell'Italietta piena di analfabeti funzionali dove non esiste libertà di stampa o di informazione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> @fabri47
> 
> tu che segui, anche questa coppia lanciata da Pupa e Secchione ?
> 
> fa paura anche quando sorride...



Se si ingrifa con questo sarcofago decomposto poi quando va a stringere la mano alla premier finlandese che fa?

Comunque qualcosa mi dice che la Nancy Pelosi potrebbe piacere a Macron.


----------



## vota DC (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> stamane Super Mario si è degnato di mettere piede in parlamento
> 
> nel mentre da Washington ha deliziato i vari aedi filogovernativi
> 
> ...


Ma è un negazionista di Israele? Il piccoletto Davide lo ha fatto a pezzi Golia così come Israele ha battuto simultaneamente Siria ed Egitto. Boh avrà passato troppo tempo con il sindaco di Milano Bin Salah.


----------



## DMC (12 Maggio 2022)

Che palle ma la finiranno sti imbecilli al potere con ste guerre maledette


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

*non prendete impegni per stasera in seconda serata, c'è l'intervista di Vespa all'influencer Zelensky*

sì ok è registrato e già si trova qualcosa, ma vuoi mettere l'emozione di vederlo sull'ammiraglia di mamma RAI

così saranno contenti quelli che erano afflitti da tutti i mali del mondo dopo aver dato udienza a Lavrov su rete4

1-1 e via di propaganda ucraina stasera, non che le altre sere fosse diverso eh


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

*secondo un quotidiano finlandese, lo sprint sull'adesione della Finlandia alla NATO potrebbe portare l'immediato stop del gas russo da parte di Mosca già da domani*


niente male...tocca anticipare di una settimana il "piano di solidarietà energetica" della Commissione...


----------



## Raryof (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo un quotidiano finlandese, lo sprint sull'adesione della Finlandia alla NATO potrebbe portare l'immediato stop del gas russo da parte di Mosca già da domani*
> 
> 
> niente male...tocca anticipare di una settimana il "piano di solidarietà energetica" della Commissione...


Stop del gas russo verso chi? Finlandia?


----------



## Swaitak (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo un quotidiano finlandese, lo sprint sull'adesione della Finlandia alla NATO potrebbe portare l'immediato stop del gas russo da parte di Mosca già da domani*
> 
> 
> niente male...tocca anticipare di una settimana il "piano di solidarietà energetica" della Commissione...


beh io sono 2 giorni che riporto movimenti strani, non mi pare inverosimile


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

*il sindaco latitante di Mariupol:*

*"L'obiettivo principale dell'esercito russo è bloccare le uscite dai passaggi sotterranei, che sono stati indicati al nemico da un traditore. 
Tuttavia, i difensori di Mariupol stanno facendo tentativi di contrattacco, rischiando tutto. 
Non ci sono parole per descrivere l'eroismo dei difensori di Mariupol

I droni russi sono uno dei problemi più grandi.*
* Se ci fosse stato un modo per abbatterli, le cose sarebbero state molto più facili per i difensori di Mariupol"*


eh mannaggia, una vera disdetta la superiorità russa nel cielo.
chiedi allo zio Joe di chiuderlo.


----------



## Swaitak (12 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Stop del gas russo verso chi? Finlandia?


Magari! ma direi che impatta comunque tutti


----------



## pazzomania (12 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Stop del gas russo verso chi? Finlandia?


si


----------



## Raryof (12 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Magari! ma direi che impatta comunque tutti


Per me taglieranno un po' alla volta le forniture verso la Ue, colpendo la Finlandia è la stessa cosa, colpiscono tutta l'eurozona, veniamo colpiti tutti, è un qualcosa che ci sta, i russi non possono fare altrimenti e noi asini diremo di aver vinto la guerra del gas, che la solidarietà ha trionfato ancora.


Andris ha scritto:


> *il sindaco latitante di Mariupol:*
> 
> *"L'obiettivo principale dell'esercito russo è bloccare le uscite dai passaggi sotterranei, che sono stati indicati al nemico da un traditore.
> Tuttavia, i difensori di Mariupol stanno facendo tentativi di contrattacco, rischiando tutto.
> ...


No fly zone per gli uccelli di grossa taglia.


----------



## vota DC (12 Maggio 2022)

Tagliano solo alla Finlandia perché sono sicuri che non daremo il gas a loro se vengono tagliati e che faranno speculazioni come con la Grecia.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo un quotidiano finlandese, lo sprint sull'adesione della Finlandia alla NATO potrebbe portare l'immediato stop del gas russo da parte di Mosca già da domani*
> 
> 
> niente male...tocca anticipare di una settimana il "piano di solidarietà energetica" della Commissione...



La Finlandia si aspettava un plauso dalla Russia per la propria decisione?


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

piccolo spoiler per stasera dal vespone nazionale



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



"*Non ho mai parlato di riconoscere l'indipendenza della Crimea, non la riconosceremo mai come parte della Federazione russa*"


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> piccolo spoiler per stasera dal vespone nazionale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gli USA gli hanno ordinato di non cedere nulla. Costi quel che costi …agli altri.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2022)

Dichiarazione di Draghi: Tutti a un tavolo, Biden deve chiamare Putin.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione di Draghi: Tutti a un tavolo, Biden deve chiamare Putin.



Adesso fa il figo in conferenza, ma glielo ha detto a Biden di persona, visto che è stato tre giorni in gita?

Oppure ha passato tutto il tempo a parlare della sua poltrona NATO?


----------



## ignaxio (12 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Essere parte della UE ci toglie la possibilità di poter scegliere per noi, è questo che hanno voluto gli americani, rendere innocua l'Europa unendola, anche finanziariamente, per obbligarla alla non competitività eterna, ad una cessione costante di sovranismo,


ne ho sentite di teorie ma questa è la prima volta che la sento.


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

*Conte, ospite a Piazza Pulita:*
*
"Dopo un terzo invio credo che l'Italia abbia dato un contributo. 
Non voglio che l'Italia sia in prima linea per la fornitura di armi.*
* Voglio che sia in prima linea per la pace. 

Zelensky si deve arrendere?
Non mi fraintenda, dall'inizio abbiamo sostenuto l'Ucraina.
Però è chiaro che dobbiamo essere informati sui termini del negoziato

Non possiamo lasciare a Zelensky la responsabilità esclusiva del negoziato"*


----------



## Andris (12 Maggio 2022)

eh caro Conte, ci stiamo giocando il podio per armi fornite.
Super Mario vuole la medaglia, scordatelo

anche se devo dire che dei maliziosi analisti stanno dicendo che stiamo dando mezzi vecchi decenni come carri e poi gli Stati Uniti faranno lo sconto come commessa dalle loro aziende


----------



## Blu71 (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte, ospite a Piazza Pulita:*
> 
> *"Dopo un terzo invio credo che l'Italia abbia dato un contributo.
> Non voglio che l'Italia sia in prima linea per la fornitura di armi.*
> ...



Zelensky non inizierà nessun negoziato senza il permesso degli USA.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte, ospite a Piazza Pulita:*
> 
> *"Dopo un terzo invio credo che l'Italia abbia dato un contributo.
> Non voglio che l'Italia sia in prima linea per la fornitura di armi.*
> ...



Poi dopo elezioni nuova giravolta, patto con il PD e bandierina di Zelensky vicino alle cinque stelle, eh?

Essere trasformista che mi disgusta.


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

anche Letta nipote da Formigli, in video non in studio:

il conduttore ha ripetuto le parole di Conte prima e lui era d'accordo sostanzialmente quasi con nulla

ha cercato un modo elegante per non dirlo...più draghiano che contiano insomma


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

*Ancora Conte:*

*"Il governo non ha un mandato politico sulla guerra.
E' nato per occuparsi di pandemia, vaccini, PNRR.*
*Lo scenario è cambiato con questa guerra
Draghi si presenti in parlamento"*


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Poi dopo elezioni nuova giravolta, patto con il PD e bandierina di Zelensky vicino alle cinque stelle, eh?
> 
> Essere trasformista che mi disgusta.


il problema è che questo succede ad ogni fiducia parlamentare...non serve neanche aspettare le elezioni...

grillini prima della fiducia che questo governo annuncia su tutto ciò che si muove in parlamento



>




grillini al voto di fiducia



>


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

*secondo una commissione parlamentare in Francia, voluta da Macron per capire lo scenario francese in caso di guerra estesa, la situazione delle forze armate è disastrosa.*

*in caso di conflitto si troverebbe senza munizioni in tre-quattro giorni
la Russia ha consumato in un giorno in Ucraina ciò che in un anno si adopera in Francia
presidente della commissione dichiara che la Francia non possa reggere guerre di lunga durata

forte carenza di navi, aerei, carri armati e cannoni*

*per le armi di nuova generazione presto si dipenderà totalmente da paesi stranieri*


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

ora capisco perchè Macron vada dritto per la pace...

comunque poco sarcasmo sulle forze armate teoricamente del primo paese europeo, dopo l'uscita del Regno Unito, perchè pure il nostro e quello tedesco stanno inguaiati...

@Trumpusconi


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

*secondo The Guardian, Priti Patel (ministro che la prossima settimana dovrebbe mandare Assange a marcire negli USA, ndr) non esclude che i profughi ucraini fuori dai flussi possano essere mandati in Ruanda.
Esattamente come gli africani illegali, dopo il patto firmato un mese fa per 140 milioni di euro per finanziare l'accoglienza lontano da Londra*


il cosiddetto mondo libero...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

La Ministra degli Esteri della GB: Putin si sta umiliando, in Ucraina deve perdere.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo The Guardian, Priti Patel (ministro che la prossima settimana dovrebbe mandare Assange a marcire negli USA, ndr) non esclude che i profughi ucraini fuori dai flussi possano essere mandati in Ruanda.
> Esattamente come gli africani illegali, dopo il patto firmato un mese fa per 140 milioni di euro per finanziare l'accoglienza lontano da Londra*
> 
> 
> il cosiddetto mondo libero...



In pratica aiutiamoli a casa di altri.


----------



## Andris (13 Maggio 2022)

mentre l'idolo del merchandising online, al secolo Zelensky, da Vespa precisa di non avere intenzione di riconoscere la Crimea (già annessa dalla primavera 2014...) come russa ecco cosa avviene sui territori

*Muradov, vice primo ministro di Crimea:*

*"Non ho dubbi che i territori liberati del Sud dell'ex Ucraina diventeranno un'altra regione della Russia. 
Questa, come valutiamo dalla nostra comunicazione con gli abitanti della regione, è la volontà della gente. 
La Russia non permetterà più di violare i diritti fondamentali dei nostri connazionali, di sparare impunemente al mondo russo per volere dell'Occidente.*
*I territori del sud-est, un tempo donati all'Ucraina, così come le terre della storica Taurida, sono sempre stati russi, lì vive la popolazione di lingua russa.*
*Abbiamo un codice culturale comune. 
Già oggi pensiamo alla vita pacifica delle persone.*
*In questi territori si stanno formando amministrazioni civili-militari, i canali televisivi russi sono arrivati qui, i libri di testo russi sono tornati nelle scuole e il rublo russo sta entrando con successo nella vita economica della regione."*


----------



## Shmuk (13 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo The Guardian, Priti Patel (ministro che la prossima settimana dovrebbe mandare Assange a marcire negli USA, ndr) non esclude che i profughi ucraini fuori dai flussi possano essere mandati in Ruanda.
> Esattamente come gli africani illegali, dopo il patto firmato un mese fa per 140 milioni di euro per finanziare l'accoglienza lontano da Londra*
> 
> 
> il cosiddetto mondo libero...



Sommamente miserando l'ucraino "fuori dai flussi",allora...


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Conte, ospite a Piazza Pulita:*
> 
> *"Dopo un terzo invio credo che l'Italia abbia dato un contributo.
> Non voglio che l'Italia sia in prima linea per la fornitura di armi.*
> ...


Per me questo discutere dei politici sulle armi, è solo un modo per accalappiare voti parlando alla pancia dei soliti plagiabili che cadono al primo slogan.

A parte che non ho ancora capito cosa significhi armi offensive o armi difensive, ma facciamo finta ci sia differenza.

Ad ogni modo per me le strade sono due: armi l' Ucraina fino al buco del cu.... oppure non gli dai nemmeno una pistola.

Il motivo è molto semplice: li vuoi armare per scacciare i russi?
Allora se l' obbiettivo è farli arretrare che senso ha lesinare sugli armamenti? più gliene dai e più e probabile che l' obbiettivo venga raggiunto.
Stare a metà, non capisco a cosa serva.

Mi sembra ridicola questa cosa che se gliene dai meno, forse i russi si offendono meno.
Veramente ipocrita.

Diversamente, non gli devi mandare nemmeno una micetta.

Ma ste robe, non le ha capite ancora nessuno perchè non ha alcun senso.

Ma ad occhio, li stanno armando fino ai denti, con buona pace.

Non gli mandano gli aerei solo perchè oltre a non saperli pilotare quelli più avanzati, hanno un costo mastodontico e soprattutto non è che gli stati hanno surplus devastanti, quindi nessuno vuole intaccare le proprie riserve militari in un clima di guerra.


----------



## pazzomania (13 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo una commissione parlamentare in Francia, voluta da Macron per capire lo scenario francese in caso di guerra estesa, la situazione delle forze armate è disastrosa.*
> 
> *in caso di conflitto si troverebbe senza munizioni in tre-quattro giorni
> la Russia ha consumato in un giorno in Ucraina ciò che in un anno si adopera in Francia
> ...


Forse, ci arrivano tutti piano piano, perchè in Europa tutti vogliono stare sotto l'ombrello USA.

Cosi per la difesa si può spendere il minimo indispensabile come si fa per salute, istruzione, cultura ecc ecc


----------



## Milanoide (13 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> @fabri47
> 
> tu che segui, anche questa coppia lanciata da Pupa e Secchione ?
> 
> fa paura anche quando sorride...


Bellissimi!


----------



## Milanoide (13 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Dopo l'interruzione di un importante snodo ad opera di una società ucraina nella regione di Lugansk,
> che da oggi ha causato una riduzione di flusso di gas verso i paesi EU di circa 20 milioni di m^3 (da 70 a 50 milioni),
> il portavoce di Gazprom, Sergei Kupriyanov, annuncia l'interruzione di fornitura di gas attraverso il gasdotto polacco Yamal, in risposta alle sanzioni occidentali.
> Ricordiamo che Yamal è un importante pipeline che trasporta gas dalla Russia, passando per Bielorussia, Polonia fino ad arivare alla Germania. La sezione polacca ha una capacità di 33 miliardi di m^3 annui*
> ...


Noi tireremo dritto!


----------

